# single baby chick left



## bmg

I bought 3 baby chucks about 2 weeks ago. 2 were 1 wk & the other was 2Weeks old. One developed pasty butt, I carefully cleaned her daily and more when needed. She started getting lethargic and eventually passed 2 days ago(this one also failed to thrive) Then I had another one that from one day to the next died (just got lethargic, couldn't stand and passed today) I contacted the place I bought the chicks from to ask advice..She said they may have caught a cold (our weather has been 80° one day.and then 40° the next) I had them in a pen in the garage under a lamp and when it was very cold I put a small heater. The cage is big enough for then to go.in & out of heat. So now I have I little chick left (she is about 5 wks) She is chirping and searching frantically for her "friends" just wondering if I should try to get a couple more chicks about her age, or raise her alone until I can get her.into a coop & then add more? This is my first time with chickens, just don't know what to do.


----------



## DottieB

They need a friend, they don't thrive well when they are alone.


----------



## blblanchard

I would definitely get her a least one friend. I had a chick who I thought wasn't going to make it, so I separated him and bought him a friend who was the same size. (Everyone else was bigger, and they caused one of my other chicks to die.) Before we bought his friend, he was chirping all night and didn't seem happy at all. As soon as he had company, he started getting better.


----------



## kaufranc

I agree too. Get him a buddy now. Two is better


----------



## Bird_slave

I agree with the others, your lone chick needs a buddy or two. A small stuffed animal and/or a hand mirror can ease its loneliness in the meantime. 

By the way, in my opinion the feedstore gave you bad advice. Chickens don't get "colds". They get respiratory diseases, but not a cold in a the human sense of the word. What type of feed are you using? 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bmg

Thanks everyone, I am going tomorrow to get at least one more.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Guess I'm gonna play devil's advocate here, but if it is something catching, then you can infect new chicks with whatever made the others sick, and if this one passes, then you will need more, and you will be in a vicious cycle. My opinion is to make a rotten pet outta this one for a few days just to make sure that it isn't sick. You can still get more, but keep them separated for a week or more just to make sure that you aren't passing sickness from one to another.


----------



## bmg

Good point fuzzybutt! I am going ti get more today, I might need to keep then seperate just to make sure. So far my lonely chick (a buff Orpington that we picked up for my dad, but my 3yr old fell in love w/ her & named her Belle) is doing great!


----------



## GratefulGirl

So sorry the 2 little ones died.


----------

